# My New Does!!!



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Tan and white Doe with Black markings

















Brown, white, and black Doe

















This Doe has got some roaning to her white and she has chocolate markings. She also has blue eyes  Sorry it isn't a very good picture.









Brown Doe with Black markings. She is pretty much the exact opposite of my Doe Vicki.









The next couple of goats are ones that were purchased for resale:
White Doe with Chocolate markings. She is about a year old. She is for sale and will be listed in the sale section of the board.









White Doe with Black markings. She is also about a year. She is for sale and will be listed in the sale section of the board.









White Doe with Black markings. She was born May 2007. She is for sale and will be listed in the sale section of the board.









These next girls are ones that we will be keeping:
White Doe with Chocolate markings and Blue eyes!! Born May 2007









White and Gray Doe with Gray and Black markings and Blue eyes!!! Born May 2007

















Dark Gray Agouti and White Doe with Blue eyes!!! Born May 2007









Brown Doeling with Black markings and Blue eyes!!! Born early August 2007


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! They're beautiful!


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

All of them are pretty.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what a beautiful little nigerian herd addition!!!

even the ones for sale are just beautiful!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are just beautiful!!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow!! I love the coloring!!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! These girls are adding ALOT of color to my herd. Not to meantion blue eyes  I can't wait to see the babies they will produce :wink:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhhhh, they are all very pretty.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Pretty pretty pretty pretty! :drool: lol

Congrats on the beautiful new additions!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta love those Blue Eyes!!!  They are beautiful congrats.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

oh my aren't they all so pretty. nice herd


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! All of them are still doing great and fitting in perfectly :wink:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all very lovely!!!


----------

